# Cinematic/epic scores utilizing children choir



## Drundfunk (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey all,

I'm looking for scores or music in general with children choir. Most music I find on Spotify is either a form of pop music or church music. Is there any music you guys know, apart from Lord of the Rings, which is utilizing children choirs and could be seen as epic or cinematic music? 

Thank you!


----------



## BenG (Apr 16, 2019)

You can check Danny Elfman and maybe some James Horner as well!


----------



## Divico (Apr 16, 2019)

Not reallycinematic, but maybe a bit. The folkmetalband Eluveitie uses children choires in some songs.


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for your input so far!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 17, 2019)

From 4:05


----------



## SvenE (Apr 17, 2019)

James Horner's soundtrack for "Glory" with the Boys Choir of Harlem. It's unfortunately not on Spotify but you will find it on YouTube. Fantastic soundtrack and movie.


----------



## Fermile (Apr 18, 2019)

I think you could find some in *Les Misérables.*


----------



## tack (Apr 18, 2019)

And speaking of Elfman, I can't help but think of:


----------



## Fab (Apr 18, 2019)

my favorite example in recent memory would be this;


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks guys! Some great suggestions. Keep'em coming


----------



## iaink (Oct 19, 2020)

Brainstorm:





Braveheart:



Empire of the Sun:



Glory:



The Land Before Time:


----------

